

Ask HN: How do your enterprise customers pay you? - zackliscio

If you are a SaaS company, how do your customers pay you? Credit, ACH, etc, monthly vs. annual contract. Any good resources on the subject?
======
rabidonrails
Most of ours pay via check and ACH with a handful paying via credit card. We
send out invoices monthly (as we're a services company).

